# pkg reports needed updates  but portmaster says no updates needed



## Grell (Mar 20, 2013)

Hey all, I have updated all my ports via portmaster such that portmaster when run claims there are no needed port updates.  However when I run `# pkg version -v | grep '<'` I get around 20 ports that are said need updating.  Here is the output (BTW I am using PKGNG).


```
[root@CrackerJack /usr/ports]# pkg version -v | grep '<'
cmake-2.8.9                        <   needs updating (port has 2.8.10.2)
cmake-modules-2.8.9                <   needs updating (port has 2.8.10.2)
evince-2.32.0_9                    <   needs updating (port has 2.32.0_10)
gdm-2.30.5_6                       <   needs updating (port has 2.30.7_2)
gettext-0.18.1.1                   <   needs updating (port has 0.18.1.1_1)
gnome-media-2.32.0_3               <   needs updating (port has 2.32.0_4)
gnome-panel-2.32.1_1               <   needs updating (port has 2.32.1_2)
icon-naming-utils-0.8.90           <   needs updating (port has 0.8.90_1)
libXft-2.1.14                      <   needs updating (port has 2.3.1)
libgnome-keyring-2.32.0_3          <   needs updating (port has 2.32.0_4)
libiconv-1.14                      <   needs updating (port has 1.14_1)
libxklavier-5.0,1                  <   needs updating (port has 5.0_1,1)
pangomm-2.28.2_1                   <   needs updating (port has 2.28.4)
pkg-1.0.2                          <   needs updating (port has 1.0.9_2)
pkgconf-0.9.1                      <   needs updating (port has 0.9.1_1)
portupgrade-2.4.10.5,2             <   needs updating (port has 2.4.10.5_1,2)
seahorse-2.32.0_7                  <   needs updating (port has 2.32.0_8)
unique-1.1.6_3                     <   needs updating (port has 1.1.6_4)
vinagre-2.30.3_2                   <   needs updating (port has 2.30.3_3)
[root@CrackerJack /usr/ports]# portmaster -a
===>>> Gathering distinfo list for installed ports

===>>> Starting check of installed ports for available updates

===>>> All ports are up to date
```
What can be the problem?  Thanks again.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 20, 2013)

Is 
	
	



```
WITH_PKGNG=YES
```
 set in /etc/make.conf? Did you build ports-mgmt/portmaster with PKGNGPATCH enabled?


----------



## Grell (Mar 20, 2013)

That worked, thanks.


----------

